# Shell-Befehl in HTML



## sve07bl (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

 hab eine kleine Frage: 
 Ist es möglich, CMD.exe also das DOS-Fenster per HTML, oder irgendeiner Script-Sprachen zu öffnen? 

 Vielen Dank für die Hilfe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Gruß Björn


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Januar 2005)

Am intelligentesten ist es eine Serverseitige Scriptsprache wie cgi/perl, python, ruby, php, asp (?) zu nehmen. Mit html ist es definitiv nicht möglich.

Außer vielleicht per link, wo man dann beim downloaden aussuchen kann es gleich zu starten (ha...ha..).


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Januar 2005)

Im IE ist es mit JScript oder VBScript möglich--> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials187454.html


----------

